# Adapter für Dark Rock Pro 3



## Shox90 (4. März 2016)

*Adapter für Dark Rock Pro 3*

Hallo.

Ich hatte gelesen, dass es bei dem Dark Rock Pro 3 Probleme mit dem Adapter für das Auslesen der Lüfterdrehzahlen gab.

Ich wollte fragen ob der bei neueren Auslieferungen schon hinzugefügt wurde oder ob man den noch einmal nachbestellen soll?


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. März 2016)

*AW: Adapter für Dark Rock Pro 3*

Hallo Shox90,

das war ein Problem der ersten Charge und ist lange behoben 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Shox90 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Adapter für Dark Rock Pro 3*

Sehr gut 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------

